# USA to be sold to China!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton Sunday urged China to keep buying US debt as she wrapped up her first overseas trip, during which she agreed to work closely with Beijing on the financial crisis.

Clinton made the plea shortly before leaving China, the final stop on a four-nation Asian tour that also took her to Japan, Indonesia and South Korea, where she worked the crowds to try to restore America's standing abroad. 
In Beijing, she called on authorities in Beijing to continue buying US Treasuries, saying it would help jumpstart the flagging US economy and stimulate imports of Chinese goods. "By continuing to support American Treasury instruments the Chinese are recognising our interconnection. *We are truly going to rise or fall together*," Clinton said at the US embassy here. 
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.42a44b0f5d9cf5c9762e80574e79a3d5.831&show_article=1

Why don't the democRats just come out and say it, "We hate America, and by the way, it's for sale."


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

What would Mario do?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I really wish I did not read this. I get infuriated when I read this stuff.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Cant we charge her with treason or something?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd rather just sell HER to China! That has to be worth a small slice of the GNP...


----------

